# Connecting one sub to two systems



## josko (May 11, 2009)

I'm trying to connect BFD (input) right and left channels to two separate preamps and outputs to right and left channels on a sub. It would seem that the sub would play whatever signal comes down from either system, and use a different EQ setup for each. Can anybody see a reason this would not be a good idea? Is there a potential problem I'm overlooking?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you feeding one system into the BFD left channel only and the other system into the BFD right channel only?

brucek


----------



## josko (May 11, 2009)

That's correct. I'm feeding one system's mono subwoofer output to the BFD left channel, and the other system's (mono subwoofer output) to the BFD right channel.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I see no problem then, as long as the sub you are feeding accepts a left only or right only signal to achieve the full power output....

brucek


----------

